# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ،،، { حكآإأآياإأآتـ طفولتيـ ،،،

## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء محمد وآلهـ الأطهار ،،**،،،،*
*{ ،،،،*
*هيـ حكاياتـ سـ أرويها ،،*
*و على مسامعكمـ سـ ألقيها ،،*
*و لا أحللـ و لنـ أبيحـ يوماً ناقليها ،،*
*لأنها لـ حياتي نور حاضرها و مستقبلها و ما ضيها ،،*

*،،،، {* 
*أولـ ما وعيتـ عليهـ فيـ دنيايـ ،،*
*كانتـ ،،*
*سجادة ،، تزينتـ بـ تربة و مسبحهـ ألفيهـ ،،*
*و يزيدها نوراً ،،*
*مصحفـ أتخذ مسكنهـ أحدى جنبيها ،،*
*و رجلـ عابد يحي لياليهـ ساجداً و راكعاً فيها ،،*
*تعلمتـ منهـ ،،*
*أننيـ خلقتـ فيـ دنيايـ ،،*
*لـ أعد عدتيـ ،،*
*و أسعى سعييـ ،،*
*و أتيقظ ،،*
*لـ رحلة الحقـ الطويلهـ ،،*
*و التي ،،*
*سـ أجد فيـ نهايتها جزاء أعماليـ القليلهـ ،،* 
*،،،، {* 
*أولـ ما علمنيهـ والديـ ،،*
*كيفـ أقفـ أمامـ ربيـ الكريمـ ،،*
*و كيفـ أستعد لـ مقابلة جبار السماواتـ و الأرضينـ ،،*
*و كانتـ أولـ عملـ أتقنهـ و اللهـ يشهد على ما أقولـ ،،*
*صلاتيـ ،،*
*نهانيـ عن الألتفاتـ ،،*
*و حذرنيـ من الضحكـ و هتكـ الحرمات ،،*
*كرهنيـ فيـ التوجهـ لـ غير قبلتيـ ،،*
*و السجود على غير تربتيـ ،،*
*كنتـ صغيرة ،،*
*و شعرتـ بـ ثقلـ المسؤلية على كاهليـ ،،*
*صرتـ أبحثـ عنـ مفر ،،*
*لكنـ لا مفر ليـ ،،*
*فور عودتهـ منـ المسجد ،،*
*يسألنيـ ،،*
*بنيهـ أقمتيـ الصلاة ؟!!*
*و كنتـ كما أعتادنيـ أقفـ لهـ بوجهـ البابـ ،،*
*مستبشرة أود سماع منهـ تلكـ الكلماتـ ،،*
*أبيـ أقمتـ الصلاة ،،*
*لـ أسمعـ من فمهـ الطاهر ،،*
*بارككـ اللهـ أبنتي ،،*
*ذاتـ يوماً كنتـ ألعبـ معـ أبنتـ الجيرانـ ،،*
*أفتقد وقوفيـ بـ وجهـ البابـ ،،*
*دخلـ ،،*
*و صاحـ بيـ بنيهـ أقمتيـ الصلاة ؟!*
*تلعثمتـ ،،*
*قلتـ نعمـ ،،*
*قالـ إذنـ سـ أسأل أمكـِ لـ أرتاحـ ،،*
*أرتعدتـ فرائصيـ الصغيرة ،،*
*فـ الأول مرة أكذبـ ،،*
*قلتـ لا لا ،، لمـ أقمـ الصلاة ،،*
*قالـ ،،*
*إذنـ باشريـ بها الآن و أرفعيـ صوتكـِ بـ الصلاة ،،*
*أود أنـ أتأكد هلـ نسيتها أمـ لا ،،*
*و بـ ثقهـ قلتـ حاضر ،،*
*أنهيتـ فرضـ الظهر ،،*
*ثمـ باشرنيـ هو بـ سؤالـ ،،*
*بنيهـ لما تركتيـ الصلاة ؟!*
*قلتـ ،،*
*كنتـ ألعبـ و استثقلتـ تركهـ ،،*
*و التوجهـ لـ الصلاة ،،*
*قالـ ،،*
*كانـ ذاكـ الشيطانـ ،،*
*أ تحبينـ أن يفرحـ الشيطانـ ؟!*
*و يغضبـ الملكـ الجبار ؟!!*
*قلتـ ،،*
*لا أنا لا أحبـ الشيطانـ ،،*
*قالـ ،،*
*بارككـ اللهـ ،،*
*أكمليـ التسبيحـ و أسجديـ لـ اللهـ ،،*
*قد أسقطتـ عنكـِ فرض العصر ،،*
*لأنكـِ ،،*
*لا تكذبينـ على والدكـِ مهما كانـ ،،*
*تعلمتـ منهـ ،،*
*أنـ الصدقـ هو نجاتيـ مما أخافـ ،،* 
*،،،، {*
*بعد أن صرتـ حافظهـ لـ الصلاة ،،*
*عليـ أن أتعلمـ الطريقهـ الصحيحهـ لـ الوضوء ،،*
*و كنتـ أشعر بـ صعوبة بالغهـ في حفظ الأدعيهـ التيـ يلقيها عليـ والديـ ،،*
*معـ كلـ حركهـ منـ حركاتـ الوضوء ،،*
*و أخذتـ مدة طويلهـ ،،*
*أنسى منهـ بعض الكلماتـ ،،*
*و كانـ أبيـ يقفـ بـ جانبيـ يستمعـ و يراقبـ صحة الوضوء ،،*
*كنتـ أبكيـ فيـ بعض الأوقاتـ ،،*
*و يقفـ هو أماميـ و يؤديـ الوضوء ،،*
*و فيـ بعضـ الأحيانـ أضحكـ و أقفز فرحاً إنـ أديتهـ بـ الشكلـ الصحيحـ ،،*
*إلى أن أتقنتهـ ،،*
*تعلمتـ منهـ ،،*
*أن المرونهـ في التعليمـ ،،*
*و الأصرار على التعلمـ ،،*
*هم أهمـ عواملـ النجاحـ ،،* 
*،،،، {*
*بعد أنـ نستيقظ منـ النومـ ،،*
*و فيـ ساعة محددة منـ الصباحـ ،،*
*نكونـ قد أجتمعنا على مائدة الطعامـ ،،*
*و قبلـ البدء ،،*
*غسلتمـ أيديكمـ بـ الصابونـ و الماء ؟!*
*من غسلها يقولـ نعمـ ،،*
*و كنتـ أنا دااائماً التيـ أضظر لـ القيامـ ،،*
*حتى أغسل يديـ ،،*
*فـ كثيراً ما كنتـ أغفلـ عن إتباعـ النظامـ ،،*
*بعد أنـ أنهينا الغسيلـ ،،*
*لـ نبدء بـ البسلمة و بـ صوتـ مسموع ،،*
*و لا مجالـ لـ أي عذراً آنـ ذاكـ ،،*
*و عند البدء ،،*
*لا صوتـ و لا كلامـ ،،*
*إلا إن لزمكـ شيئاً ما ،،*
*تعلمتـ منهـ ،،*
*أنـ لـ الطعامـ أدابـ ،،*
*و لـ نعمة ربيـ أحترامـ ،،* 
*،،،، {**تلكـ كانتـ حياتيـ آنذاكـ ،،* 
*دافئة ملؤها آمنـ و أمن ،،*
*لم أنتهيـ بعد من سرد الحكاياتـ ،،* 
*ســــــــــــــــ أعووود ،،**،*
*،،،،* 
*{* 
*،،،،* *خااااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،،،*
*{* 
*،،،،*
*عدنا و العود أحمد ،،*  
*،،،، {*
*كنا نجتمعـ معهـ فيـ الأخماسـ ،،*
*نتحدثـ نضحكـ ،،*
*و نرزعـ الألفهـ فيـ عمقـ الوجدانـ ،،*
*يحدثنا ،،*
*عنـ غابر الزمانـ ،،*
*و قصصـ عاصرها الأجداد ،،*
*و ينميـ بـ دواخلنا حبـ الآلـ ،،*
*كانـ بارعـ فيـ الأقناعـ ،،*
*يملكـ الحجة و البرهانـ ،،*
*لا يتلفظ بـ شيء ،،*
*إلا و يلحقهـ بـ آية منـ القرآنـ ،،*
*كانـ حافظ لـ كتآبـ اللهـ ،،*
*و لابد أنـ تتخللـ أوقاتـ إجتماعنا بهـ ،،*
*لحظاتـ يطلبـ منا فيها تسميعـ ما حفظناهـ منـ آياتـ اللهـ ،،*
*و لا تخلو جمعتنا منـ عطايا بسيطهـ منهـ ،،*
*يشجعنا خلالها على العطاء ،،*
*و لا تكونـ إلا نوعـ منـ الحلوياتـ ،،*
*أو فاكهة محببهـ ،،*
*أتذكر ،،*
*أننيـ كنتـ دااائماً ألعبـ براحة يديهـ ،،*
*أشعر أنها كبيرة واسعهـ ،،*
*تغطيـ وجهي الصغير بـ الكاملـ ،،*
*و أكثر منـ مرة توجهتـ لـ والدتيـ بـ نفسـ السؤالـ ،،*
*ما السر فيـ يد أبيـ ،،*
*إذ هيـ كبيرة ،،*
*كانتـ تقولـ ليـ لأنهـ رجل كبير ،،*
*لكننيـ لمـ أقتنعـ يوماً بـ تلكـ الإجابهـ ،،*
*تعلمتـ منهـ ،،*
*أنـ اليد رمزاً لـ العطاء ،،*
*و خير المعطينـ منـ أعطى آهلـ بيتهـ حبـ و وئامـ ،،* 
*،،،، {*  
*فيـ لياليـ الجُمعاتـ و أيامها ،،*
*يكونـ جدولنا حافلـ بـ الواجباتـ ،،*
*فور إنتهائنا منـ أداء الصلاة في ليلة الجمعهـ ،،*
*نكونـ على موعد معـ أبيـ لـ أداء صلاة جعفر الطيار ،،*
*و فور أنتهائنا منها ،،*
*نبدء بـ قراءة دعاء كميلـ و مجملـ الزياراتـ ،،*
*لا سيما الزيارة الجامعهـ لـ أولياء اللهـ ،،*
*و حديثـ سيدة النساء حديثـ الكساء ،،*
*بعدها موعدنا ،،*
*معـ مدحـ لـ أمير المؤمنينـ بعد قرائة قصة عبداللهـ الحطابـ ،،*
*و هنا يكونـ السرور قد أخذ منيـ مأخذة ،،*
*لأننيـ أنتظر هذة اللحظاتـ ،،*
*حتى أتصدر توزيعـ البركاتـ ،،*
*و فيـ يومـ الجمعهـ ،،*
*موعدنا بعد صلاة الظهر ،،*
*معـ ترتيلـ لـ أيآتـ اللهـ بـ صوتهـ الشجيـ ،،*
*رحمهـ اللهـ ،،*
*تعلمتـ منهـ ،،*
*أنـ لـ الأيامـ خواصـ ،،*
*و يومـ الجمعهـ يوماً لـ أداء العباداتـ ،،* 
*،،،، {* 
*فيـ لياليـ الأيامـ ،،*
*و بينما الناسـ نيامـ ،،*
*يكونـ أبيـ حينها مستيقظ يؤنسـ سجادتهـ ،،*
*يتهجد و يتلو آياتـ الفرقآنـ ،،* 
*يسجد و يركعـ و يكثر منـ الدعاء ،،*
*و يتقربـ إلى اللهـ بـ ذكر محمد وآلهـ الأطهار ،،*
*إلى أنـ يحينـ وقتـ صلاة الفجر ،،*
*وقتها ،،*
*و قبلـ أنـ يباشر بـ الصلاة يطرقـ علينا الأبوابـ ،،*
*أنـ أستيقظو حانـ وقتـ الصلاة ،،*
*و لا مجالـ لـ الأعتذار عنـ القيامـ ،،*
*و لا تسامحـ فيـ الفروضـ و الواجباتـ ،،*
*بعدها يتوجهـإلى مصلاهـ ،،*
*يقضيـ فروضهـ و بعد إشراقة الشمسـ ينامـ ،،*
*تعلمتـ منهـ ،،*
*أنـ العبادة لا تقتصر على أداء الواجباتـ ،،*
*و أنـ مناجاة خالقيـ لا تحلو إلا فيـ اللياليـ المظلماتـ ،،* 
*،،،، {*
*أنتــــــــــهى ،،* 
*قد أعود يوماً ،،*
*و أضيفـ ما تبقى فيـ جعبتيـ من حكاياتـ ،،*
*ذاكـ فقط ،،*
*إنـ راقكمـ ما سطرتـ هنا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*
*،،،،* 
*{* 
*،،،،* *خاااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماأجمل ماسطرتيه في هذه الصفحه



ذكريات الطفوله وهي اجمل ذكريات بالنسبه للأنسان



ماأجمل رحلتك في تعلم الصلاه



فقد كانت رحله ممتعه وشيقه


كلما قرأت سطر تشوقت للقرأءه السطر الثاني



بأنتظار عودتك لتلقي علينا من الحكايات




الجميله التي عشتيها في فتره الطفوله

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

راق لي ماكتبت
وأنتظر وبكل شوق ذكرياتك القادمة
عجبني جدا إيمان أبيك 
نعم الأب والله
رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته
وطول الله في عمرك عزيزتي
بانتظار التكملة ,,,

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> ماأجمل ماسطرتيه في هذه الصفحه
> 
> 
> 
> ذكريات الطفوله وهي اجمل ذكريات بالنسبه للأنسان
> 
> 
> 
> ماأجمل رحلتك في تعلم الصلاه
> ...



*تبقون أنتم الأجمل دااائماً ،،*
*و بصماتكم الأروع ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ جميل توقفكـِ ،،*
*و دفئ أحرفكـِ ،،*
*و صدق معانيكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> راق لي ماكتبت
> وأنتظر وبكل شوق ذكرياتك القادمة
> عجبني جدا إيمان أبيك 
> نعم الأب والله
> رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته
> وطول الله في عمرك عزيزتي
> بانتظار التكملة ,,,



*تلكـ شهادة أعتز بها ،،*
*و اللهـ يشهد أن تلكـ كانت صفات أبي ،،*
*و بكل صدق هنا رسمت حكاياتي ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ جمال روحكـِ ،،*
*و عذوبة أحرفكـِ ،،*
*و شموخ بصمتكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي للدموع إحساس..*
*في جعبتي الكثير لأحكيه لكِ..*
*ولكن لاأُريد أن أُثقل بكلماتي..وبثرثرتي التي لربما*
*تكون سبباً في إسقاط دمعة من دموعك الغالية علينا..*

*غاليتي ..*
*اكتفي ..*
*بأن أقول لكِ أنني من المتابعين..*
*لابل ومن أشدهم شوقاً..*


*لاتعلمي كيف أثرت سطوركِ في الصميم..*
*في أعماق الأعماق ..*
*نُحتت كلماتكِ..*

*بانتظار الجديد القريب بإذن الله تعالى..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــــــــباً بكـِ دموووع السطور ،،*




> *غاليتي للدموع إحساس..*
> 
> *في جعبتي الكثير لأحكيه لكِ..*
> *إذن أحكيهـ ،،*
> *زيني متصفحي بـ رسم حرفكـِ ،،*
> *و جمال روحكـِ ،،*
> *لا تحرميني معانقة فيض الحروف ،،*
> *ولكن لاأُريد أن أُثقل بكلماتي..وبثرثرتي التي لربما*
> *تكون سبباً في إسقاط دمعة من دموعك الغالية علينا..*
> ...






*غاليتي دموووع ،،*
*عودي و جسدي ما تلاعب بـ خلجاتكـِ ،،*
*هنا في متصفحي ،،*
*زيديني تألقاً بـ تواجدكـِ ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
*و جمال روحكـِ ،،*
*و سـ أبقى بـ إنتظاركـِ دااائماً ،،*
*خاااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم مقرب القلوب* 
*مرحـباآآ بنثركِ غاليتي ورفيقة دمعي وذكرياااتي*
*ازدانتـ حروفكِ باجمل الذكريااتـ*
*مع اباً نشتاق لهـ الى المماتـ*
*اخـاف اكتب شيء لاتصدقيني فيهـ*
*بإن ابي كانـ مثل والدكِ العزيز*
*آه لايامـ لاترجع* 
*وحملتـ بينها طفولتنا البريئهـ*
*كانـ والدي هو من علمني الصلاة* 
*اذا اقلقني شيء وارتبكتـ منه*
*يعيد عليَ الصلاة حتى اتقنها*
*كم كانتـ ايام راائعه طفوليه*
*والآن بعدما قرأتـ نبض الحروف منكِ*
*احسستـ كأني اعرفكِ منذ زمن*
*وهذا تألف القلوب واجتماع الارواح*
*كلماتكِ سلسه واسلوبـ لطيف*
*حاكيتنا به طفولتكِ البريئه*
*ادام الله عليكِ روحكِ الجميله*
*وذكراكِ العطرهـ*
*ورحم الله اباكِ واسكنه مع محمد وآله الاطهار*
*رفيقتي ودمعتي في كل حين*
*لااعدمناا الله نبض القلم الراائع*
*ولاحرمنا من طيب وجودكِ*
*دمتي بعين الله*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *بسم مقرب القلوب* 
> 
> *مرحـباآآ بنثركِ غاليتي ورفيقة دمعي وذكرياااتي*
> *مرحـــــــــــــباً بكـِ رفيقة الروووح ،،*
> *ازدانتـ حروفكِ باجمل الذكريااتـ*
> *مع اباً نشتاق لهـ الى المماتـ*
> *اخـاف اكتب شيء لاتصدقيني فيهـ*
> *بإن ابي كانـ مثل والدكِ العزيز*
> *و كيف لا أصدقكـِ ؟!*
> ...






*رفيقة الروووح ،،*
*هنا في هذا المتصفح ،،*
*ثقي أنني أتحدث عنكـِ قبل أن أتحدث عن نفسي ،،*
*و أخط ذكرياتكـِ قبل ذكرياتي ،،*
*لأنكـِ و بـ كل بساطهـ ،،*
*جزء لا يتجزء من روحي ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
*و جمال روحكـِ ،،*
*و دفئ معانيكـِ ،،*
*عودي و أنثري لنا القليل من الحكايا ،،*
*صدقيني أنني أتوق دااائماً ،،*
*لـ أن أرى فيكـ صورة للدموع إحساس ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*يا عبق كل ذكرياتي ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍـرٍآآحِـبُـ*
*گنٍـتِـ هُـنٍــآ ...؛*
*مٍـنٍـذِ َفٍـتِـرٍهُــ ..*
*أتِـمٍـعُـنٍـ بُـتِـلگـ آلحِـرٍوٍَفٍـ ..*
*مٍـحِــآوٍلآة إحِـصِــآء جَـمٍـآلهُــآ ...*
*قِـرٍأتِـهُــآ لـمٍـرٍتِـيًـنٍـ ..؛*
*لگنٍـنٍـيًـ عُـجَـزٍتِـ عُـنٍـ آلأيًـَفٍـآء بُـرٍدُهُـآ ..*
*فٍـظِنٍـنٍـتِـ أنٍـ مٍـسِـآحِـآتِـ أحِـرٍفٍـيًـ غٌـآدُرٍتِـنٍـيًـ حِـيًـنٍـهُـآ ...؛*
*فٍـخٍـرٍجَـتِـ مٍـنٍـ صِـَفٍـحِـتِـگـ ..*
*وٍأنٍــآ أعُـدُ نٍـَفٍـسِـيًـ بُـآلعُـوٍدُهُــ لهُــآ...*
*وٍهُــآ أنٍــآ آليًـوٍمٍـ عُـدُتِـ ...*
*قِـرٍأتِـهُــآ للمٍـرٍهُــ آلثَــآآلثَـهُــ ...*
*وٍلآزٍلتِـ حِـَقِــآ أعُـجَـزٍ ....؛*
*يًـؤسِـرٍنٍـيًـ حِـرٍفٍـگـ دُآئمٍــآ ..*
*جَـمٍـيًـلهُــ هُـيًـ گلمٍـآـتِـگـ ...*
*وٍرٍآآآئعُـ هُـوٍ َقِـلمٍـگـ ...؛*
*رٍحِـمٍــ آللهُـ أبُـيًـگـ ..*
*فٍـگمٍــ گآآنٍـ حِـَقِــآآ رٍآآآآئعُـآآ...*
*يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...*
*لآعُـدُمٍــ ...؛*
*ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛*
*ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *مٍـرٍآآحِـبُـ*
> *مرحـــــــــــــــباً مليوووون غلاااتي ،،*
> 
> *گنٍـتِـ هُـنٍــآ ...؛*
> *مٍـنٍـذِ َفٍـتِـرٍهُــ ..*
> *أتِـمٍـعُـنٍـ بُـتِـلگـ آلحِـرٍوٍَفٍـ ..*
> *مٍـحِــآوٍلآة إحِـصِــآء جَـمٍـآلهُــآ ...*
> *قِـرٍأتِـهُــآ لـمٍـرٍتِـيًـنٍـ ..؛*
> *لگنٍـنٍـيًـ عُـجَـزٍتِـ عُـنٍـ آلأيًـَفٍـآء بُـرٍدُهُـآ ..*
> ...





*يكفيني شرفاً ،،*
*توقفكـِ ،،*
*و يكفي حروفي فخراً أن تعانق ناظريكـ ،،*
*كبريآإأآإأآءء ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
* شهادة أعتز بها ،،*
*تلكـ التي أدليتي بها في حقي ،،*
*و إن كانت كبيرة عليّ ،،*
*إلا أنها تضيف لي كم من السعادة ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ طهر روحكـِ ،،*
*و جمال أحرفكـِ*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


حبيبتي دموعه  

_قمة الإبداعِ أن تصيغي المفردات كيفما تشائي_  
_كما عهدتك لاتأتي الا با الرائع_  

_حكاية طفولتك } قمة في الجمال_  

_رحم والدك الذي استطاع ان يترك لك حياء مليى با الذكريات الجميل_  

_ننتظر بشغف ... البقية_  

_فيض ودي لك_

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> السلام عليكم  
> *و عليكمـ السلامـ و الرحمهـ ،،* 
> حبيبتي دموعه 
> 
> 
> _قمة الإبداعِ أن تصيغي المفردات كيفما تشائي_ 
> 
> _كما عهدتك لاتأتي الا با الرائع_ 
> 
> ...






*قمة الإبـــداعـ ،،*
*أنـ أمتلكـ مثلكمـ أخوانـ و أخواتـ ،،*
*يتذوقونـ بـ جمالـ أرواحهمـ ،،*
*عذبـ الكلماتـ ،،*
*و يستلذونـ بـ نكهة الحروفـ ،،*
*حلوها و مرها ،،*
*سويتيـ ،،*
*أنـ يتزينـ متصفحيـ بـ جمالـ رسمكـِ ،،*
*و روعة روحكـِ ،،*
*ذاكـ فقط جُلـ ما يسعدنيـ ،،*
*جزيلـ الشكر لـ فيضـ عطائكـِ ،،*
*و شموخـ بصمتكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## نُون

مساء الخير ،،
حكايةً رائعة اتقنتي سردها 
_تميزاً و روعة_ ،
و اشبعتِ تفاصيلها
_دهشةً في كل مطرة_ ،
اقحمتنا في عالمٍ أسري رائع ،
عالم آخر ،،،
صدقيني 
كنت موجودة معكم في كل مكان ،،
كنت قابعة خلفكم ،،
موجودة على مائدة طعامكم  ،
معكم في اداء صلواتكم ،
مستشعرة تلاوتكم لمجمل الزيارات و الأدعية ،،
استنشقت عبير أجوائكم الملائكية _الطاهرة_ ،،
عزيزتي ،،
لم أشأ أن أتوقف عن القراءة ،،
و لم أشأ لكِ التوقف عن الرواية ،،،
عودي
 لتطعمينا خبزاً ثري المشاعر و الأحاسيس ،،
دموووعي ،،
تشرفت بتواجدي هنا كثيراً ،،
تحياتي ،،

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــباً بـ عبقـ البراءة ،،*




> مساء الخير ،،
> *مســــــــــــاء النور و السرور ،،*
> 
> حكايةً رائعة اتقنتي سردها 
> _تميزاً و روعة_ ،
> و اشبعتِ تفاصيلها
> _دهشةً في كل مطرة_ ،
> اقحمتنا في عالمٍ أسري رائع ،
> عالم آخر ،،،
> ...






*حتماً كنتيـ معنا ،،*
*لأنكـِ سكنتيـ أحشائيـ الصغيرة ،،*
*قبلـ أنـ ألقاكـِ ،،*
*و لديـ يقينـ بذالكـ ،،*
*براءة ،،*
*كلـ الشكر أمامـ جودكـِ عليّ لا شيء ،،*
*لكنكـ تعلمينـ أنكـِ ترافقينـ النبضـ ،،*
*و تسكنينـ القلبـ ،،*
*إنـ قلتـ لـ تواجدكـ وقعـ خاصـ و خاصـ جداً فيـ نفسيـ ،،*
*لا تستغربيـ ذالكـ منيـ ،،*
*لأننيـ أحببتكـ فيـ البعد ،،*
*و أخايتكـِ فيـ القربـ ،،*
*كنتيـ و سـ تبقينـ ،،*
*ليـ  براءة الدموعـ ،،*
*و إحساسـ الحبـ ،،*
*ممتنتاً لكـ بـ عمقـ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ يا كلـ الحبـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

المبدعة دائما 
والمتألقة دائما 
لن اطيل في سرد الكلمات 
ولكني سأهنئكِ لامتلاككِ كل هذه الذكريات 
تواقون للمزيد

----------


## ام الحلوين

رائعة هي طفولتك البريئه

طفولة محفوفة بالايمان وطاعة الرحمن وحب ال البيت الاطهار فما اجملها وما اروعها من ايام 

غالتي لقد كان لك والدك نعم الاب ونعم المعلم والمرشد رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناتة

تذكري دائما ان من علمك هكذا فهو معاك دائما وابداً لم يمت ولا ينسى على مر الزمان

سلمتي من كل سوء وسلم قلمك المبدع

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــــــباً نواااارهـ ،،*




> المبدعة دائما 
> والمتألقة دائما 
> لن اطيل في سرد الكلمات 
> ولكني سأهنئكِ لامتلاككِ كل هذه الذكريات 
> تواقون للمزيد




* فقط ،،*
*تلكـ الحروفـ التيـ تستحقـ التهنئهـ ،،*
*لـ كونها عانقتـ فيضـ أحاسيسكـِ ،،*
*كليـ فخراً و أعتزاز ،،*
*بـ تواجد حرفكـِ النير هنا ،،*
*جزيلـ الشكر ،،*
*لـ جمالـ حضوركـِ ،،*
*و عذوبة أحرفكـِ ،،*
*و طهر روحكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــــــــــــــــباً أُخيهـ ،،*




> رائعة هي طفولتك البريئه
> 
> 
> طفولة محفوفة بالايمان وطاعة الرحمن وحب ال البيت الاطهار فما اجملها وما اروعها من ايام 
> 
> غالتي لقد كان لك والدك نعم الاب ونعم المعلم والمرشد رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناتة
> 
> تذكري دائما ان من علمك هكذا فهو معاك دائما وابداً لم يمت ولا ينسى على مر الزمان
> 
> سلمتي من كل سوء وسلم قلمك المبدع





*مرحـــــــــــــــا ثمـ مرحــــــــــــا و مرحــــــــــــا ،،*
*لـ تلكـ الحرفـ إذ ذاعبتـ معانيها نظراتكـِ ،،*
*و أستطعمـ حلاوتها صدقـ إخائكـِ ،،*
*أمـ الحلوينـ ،،*
*و ربيـ يسلمـ لكـ الحلوينـ ،،*
*مثلما أسلفتيـ ليسـ لـ أبـ مثلهـ أنـ يُنسى ،،*
*جزيلـ الشكر لـ جميلـ توقفكـِ ،،*
*و عذوبة أحرفكـِ ،،*
*و طهر أحاسيسكـِ ،،*
*و ما أملتهـ عليكـِ خلجاتكـِ ،،*
*لـ تسطرهـ ليـ هنا ،،*
*و تيقنيـ أُخيهـ ،،*
*أنـ حروفكـ سـ تبقى عالقة بذهنيـ مدى الأزمانـ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------

